# Need advice on K2 T:nine Ridgeline bike



## ms1 (Feb 3, 2009)

I was hoping I could get an opinion on the K2 T:nine Ridgeline women's mountain bike.

Here's a link: 
http://www.rei.com/product/761435

I found this bike at what seems to be a good price at REI (with discounts $400, reduced from over an $800 list). I know I need to try it out and I will at the store and I know I need a women's model. I know I don't need rear suspension, but it comes with it, so I don't think it causes a problem to have it for the most part.

I have a Trek 7.5 fx wsd, which I ride on the road.

I was interested in the K2 to use to ride with my daughters on trails, paths and around on cross country ski paths, but I will not be doing serious mountain biking. I love the Trek, but find it's a bit bumpy when not on the road and that's why I was interested in the K2.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CougarTrek (Jan 27, 2007)

I think for $400ish you'd do much better than that bike on a hardtail.

I think it does hurt to have that "suspension" there. It will add weight and probably rob you of power to the pedals making you work much harder for no benefit (and yes I mean that, no benefit). The suspension (front and back) stinks on that bike.

I know $800 probably isn't your real budget but if I *had* to have full suspension for that price I'd look at Giant; at least the frame and suspension design is solid. Really for >$800 hardtails are best.

What has you convinced you need a woman's model?


----------



## ms1 (Feb 3, 2009)

CougarTrek said:


> I think for $400ish you'd do much better than that bike on a hardtail.
> 
> I think it does hurt to have that "suspension" there. It will add weight and probably rob you of power to the pedals making you work much harder for no benefit (and yes I mean that, no benefit). The suspension (front and back) stinks on that bike.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'm pretty sure I need a women's model because I'm 5'1" and almost always have an issue with reach on non-women's models. Another place where it can make a difference is the width of the handlebars and size of the grips.

And, I don't believe I need full suspension.


----------



## CougarTrek (Jan 27, 2007)

ms1 said:


> Thanks. I'm pretty sure I need a women's model because I'm 5'1" and almost always have an issue with reach on non-women's models. Another place where it can make a difference is the width of the handlebars and size of the grips.
> 
> And, I don't believe I need full suspension.


I'm 4'11" and ride unisex XS and XXS frames. I'd agree you should definitely consider WSD bikes and one of those may be better, but some of the geometry on unisex bikes might surprise you.

Handlebar width is EASILY fixed, especially if you get the bike from the LBS. Grips are a $20 investment to change (ODI ruffins are awesome for my small hands and will run you $20-$25 depending and they are on the expensive side since they are lockons).

The important things are standover and effective top tube length (reach) which you can't change.

I'd focus on getting a solid hardtail with the best fork you can afford. I suspect at your size you are like me and not very heavy. You'll really notice the difference in nicer suspension forks.


----------



## ms1 (Feb 3, 2009)

CougarTrek said:


> I'm 4'11" and ride unisex XS and XXS frames. I'd agree you should definitely consider WSD bikes and one of those may be better, but some of the geometry on unisex bikes might surprise you.
> 
> Handlebar width is EASILY fixed, especially if you get the bike from the LBS. Grips are a $20 investment to change (ODI ruffins are awesome for my small hands and will run you $20-$25 depending and they are on the expensive side since they are lockons).
> 
> ...


Thanks again for your advice. I've decided to pass on the K2 (based on your and others' advice) and I'll take another look at unisex bikes and see if the reach works. I'm not very heavy either. I've hunted on Craigslist, but it's hard to find small frames.

If you have any specific model suggestions, let me know.


----------



## CougarTrek (Jan 27, 2007)

I've had the same unfortunate issue as you searching on craigslist. It's hard to catch smaller frames (and I've been in Denver/Boulder and SF Bay which both have huge craigslist bike sections).

If you like your Trek and just want something more mountain worthy then look at Trek's offerings. You are probably looking at a 15" 4500 WSD from them (which was my first bike). Giant, Specialized, Kona, and Scott are worth looking at and all make nice WSD bikes in addition to their normal line. Novara is not bad in their hardtail line if you want to stay with REI (think REI might carry some of the Scott bikes as well). GT's might be worth a look, but it might be hard to tell what is good from them and what isn't as they make bikes of all quality levels (The avalanche series that you can find in Performance bike shops has a good solid frame, but I haven't ridden one since they were bought out eons ago). My guess is Gary Fishers and Cannondales won't fit you well as they tend to have longer top tubes (reach) than other brands, even in WSD.


----------



## ms1 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Bought a 2003 Trek 4500 instead*

Thanks to Cougar Trek for setting me straight.

I found a barely used 2003 Trek 4500 on Craigslist - 13", non WSD version which fit. I know the components aren't quite what they are on the 2009 4500, but for $210, I'm thrilled. I found some reviews where the guys are complaining of too upright a position for aggressive downhill, but of course that's why the reach fits me in a non-WSD. If only it would warm up around here, so I could ride it.

Here it is:
http://www.trekbikes.com/int/en/bikes/2003/archive/4500


----------

